# Bradley Smoker new to forum



## tunaduck (Jan 8, 2016)

Just joined a couple weeks ago and man what an informative site. New to smoking and love it already. I have one question for Bradley users that has puzzled me. Everytime I get the smoker up to temp without meat in it and then I put the meat in, it drops 75-80degs and takes forever sometimes hours sometimes never to the 275-300 mark. Any suggestions?


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 8, 2016)

Welcome to the site.  I don't have a Bradley but I think that the first thing I would try is letting the smoker get to a higher temp before putting your meat in and then keep a close eye on the smoker so that you can reduce temps if needed.

Best luck.


----------



## tunaduck (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank You for the reply. I tried that several times and it only gets to about 275-280 is highest I've seen it get. I let the meat sit out before input it in too. It's discouraging.  It just takes me longer to smoke but things like chicken I can't get the crispy skin and turkeys really lower the temp.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 8, 2016)

tunaduck said:


> Thank You for the reply. I tried that several times and it only gets to about 275-280 is highest I've seen it get. I let the meat sit out before input it in too. It's discouraging. It just takes me longer to smoke but things like chicken I can't get the crispy skin and turkeys really lower the temp.


Sorry that I don't have a better answer for you.  You might get more response if you post your question in the electric smoker page.  (I am assuming that your Bradley is electric)?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/110/electric-smokers


----------



## tunaduck (Jan 13, 2016)

I do have an electric smoker yes. I'm going to try letting it get to a higher temp before I put meat in. Also going to try the brick in tin foil trick. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 13, 2016)

tunaduck said:


> I do have an electric smoker yes. I'm going to try letting it get to a higher temp before I put meat in. Also going to try the brick in tin foil trick. Thanks for your responses.


Your welcome.  Best luck.


----------



## aldersmoke (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello. I am new to this forum, but I have had a 4 rack Bradley for 7 years and have smoked everything imaginable in it.  I had the same problem you are having. I have pretty much solved it by wrapping an old solid, heavy brick in heavy foil. Prior to a smoke, I put it in a 400-450 oven. I then place it in the bottom of the smoker next to the water bowel.  It evens out the temperature in the smoker and helps recovery when you must open the door.  I suppose you could put it on an unused rack.  I also keep a pizza stone in my oven which helps stabilize its temperature in the same way.  Of course the more meat you put in the smoker, the longer it takes to recover.  When I smoke 4 Butts it might take close to an hour for it to come to full temperature. 

Also, I just do not try to smoke when the outside air temperature gets much below 40 deg or if the wind is blowing much.  It does not matter what kind of electric smoker a guy has, outside air temp and wind will make it more difficult.  I have been known to put up a tarp to shield the smoker and it helped. 

Another thing to think about is if it is cold and you want to smoke, go ahead. Then when you have finished with the smoke and the meat is not finished cooking, just put it in the oven to finish.  Works great and you have total temperature control. We are not purists or we would not be using an electric smoker. We want good smoked meat. Right? 

Hope this helps. Smoking Canadian bacon at the moment.


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2016)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a sunny warm day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

